# 3 in 1 DRO "Z" axis placement



## Grasshopper (Jul 28, 2019)

I recently purchased an neglected Smithy Midas 1220 LTD. The brand and model number are probably not important as I believe the unit was built by Seig and might have been available under many different names. It came with a 3 axis SST DRO (Canadian made). The X & Y were attached but not the Z, when purchased.  Has anyone here had experience with mounting a Z axis sender on a 3 in 1 or any pic's of this? TIA, Kent


----------



## benmychree (Jul 28, 2019)

It would seem that you have only one axis left; that of the vertical spindle quill.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 28, 2019)

I am not understanding your question.  Z on a lathe is toward and away from the chuck, in line with the center of rotation, on the mill portion it would be drill chuck up and down.  The cross feed is X, and an axis 90 degrees to that, like a milling attachment, would be Y.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 28, 2019)

I was not raised with all this alphabet stuff --- parallel with the spindle axis is long(nitudinal) feed ; 90 deg to that is cross feed; the compound is what it is --- so, presumably for practical purposes, the one left subject to practical use is the quill feed.
I'm stating what is practical for the application, not splitting hairs as to definition of terms.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 28, 2019)

I put a third axis on the tailstock quill on my lathe but on a combo machine, I would opt for the mill quill.  T would mount the pickup on the right side or in back of the head of the head and make the scale the the movable component, attached to the a side arm from the quill.  I did a similar mount for my tailstock.


----------



## Grasshopper (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes, I am referring to the mill. I don't see a way to mount the sender to the quill. Was hoping that someone had pics of how they'd placed it. I can just use the markings on the machine and save the 3rd sender as a replacement for the Y or X sender if one were to break.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 28, 2019)

I made a collar that goes around the quill and attached the read head on the rear side of the head on my Shoptask 1720. I can get a picture tomorrow if you want.


----------



## Grasshopper (Jul 29, 2019)

tweinke said:


> I made a collar that goes around the quill and attached the read head on the rear side of the head on my Shoptask 1720. I can get a picture tomorrow if you want.


That would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 30, 2019)

Ok, here you go. I am using iGauging scales and Touch DRO but I think the general idea is what you need.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 30, 2019)

and this one also


----------



## bill70j (Jul 30, 2019)

Grasshopper said:


> Has anyone here had experience with mounting a Z axis sender on a 3 in 1 or any pic's of this? TIA, Kent



Here is an i-gaging installation on a Smithy Granite that includes a quill stop, plus the drawings to go along with it.


----------



## Grasshopper (Jul 30, 2019)

Excellent replies. Thank you both, Gentlemen. I now have a project. And since I saved the aluminum from my old floor jack, I have the raw material to do so. Thx again. Greatly appreciated. Kent


----------



## bill70j (Jul 30, 2019)

Grasshopper said:


> Excellent replies. Thank you both, Gentlemen. I now have a project. And since I saved the aluminum from my old floor jack, I have the raw material to do so. Thx again. Greatly appreciated. Kent


Kent:

You are quite welcome.  Good luck on the Z axis on your 3 in 1.

Bill


----------

